# Happy 18th Birthday BrookTroutKid



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm sure you'll be out enjoying and wetting a line. Have a great day and again HAPPY BIRTHDAY BrookTroutKid

*-band-* -^*^*^*- OOO°)OO 

--\O 
-O<-


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Have a great day BTK! Get out and catch another bunch of Brookies! Happy Birthday!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

-^*^*^*-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday BrookTroutKid.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday BrookTroutKid! Hope it's been a great one!


----------

